# GH frag 176-191 reconstitution, cycle length and dosage help!!



## Thick500 (Jul 4, 2011)

New to the board here, just placed an order for 15mg of GH frag 176-191. Have read alot on it and thought I would throw it in to my cruise cycle (250mg test cyp) to shed some fat before my next blast. Ive mostly used alot of stimulants in the past and have lost more muscle than I would have liked so I'm going the peptide route this go round with a strict diet and some am cardio.

Current stats are 27 yo 5'11" 235lbs 12.9% BF. Gonna be on 250mg Test for the next 6-10 weeks, maybe throw in some var pretty soon aswell. Trying to diet to about 7% and may take up to 12 weeks from now to do it. Considering IGF, MGF, and GHRP6/CJC1295 a little further down the road. Havent decided when would be best to incorporate these, either the tail end of my cutter or thorwing them in my next blast/bulking cycle.

Ive read that reconstituting is best done with a .9% NaCl solution, that the peptide will last longer in this solution as opposed to just regular bac water? Was going to get some bac water with the sodium chloride if so.

Also, what dosage and cycle length would you guys recommend for my bodyweight and goals? Is 500mcg/day split into 3-4 dosages enough? thought I may start with that and increase if necessary?

Btw diet is A+ and will never be a concern, just 2 weeks into this cutter havent cut calories yet, just cleaned up where the calories are coming from mostly and have dropped about 4lbs so far. All calories are now coming from oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, any and all lean protein sources, and healthy fats with my low carb meals. Will drop carbs slightly or increase cardio every 2 weeks (alternating). Currently using a low, medium, high, super high approach with my carb intake. Low on off days (100-150g), medium on shoulder/trap or arm days, high on chest day, super high on back and leg days (not to exceed 500-600g). 

Now that you guys know most of my stats and diet, what suggestions do you have on the gh frag cycle? And best method for reconstitution?? I read that acetic acid is best for reconstituting but injection site will burn like hell, so im considering the NaCl bac water. Will it matter if the bac water has BA in it? Thanks so much for any and all feedback!!


----------



## Thick500 (Jul 6, 2011)

I cant get a response in 2 days??? Anyone know of a more active peptide board that I can get some help at?


----------



## Thick500 (Jul 7, 2011)

Seriously, this is not some futuristic peptide that nobody has ever used. Mods?? Can I please get some feedback.


----------



## Dedication (Jul 7, 2011)

Subbed for responses


----------

